# Hargus Lake



## busch5fan (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone no what the water looks like after all these storms we have had? Is it worth going there sunday morning/evening if its all stirrd up? If so what would u use there in muddy water? Thanks for all the help


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Interested in knowing.. How did you do at Hargus lake???


----------



## hoffa (Jun 13, 2009)

how is hargus this year?? :G


----------



## busch5fan (Oct 8, 2008)

ended up in dads canoe due to wiring problems with my trailer got there bot 730am left round 11 or after dad caught a small crapie right off the bat and i had to bass bot 8in. started with buzz bait with no luck at all. used plastic to get the 2 small ones and nothing with spinner or rattle trap so it was either a bad day or i just wasnt doing a good job at finding them. Will be moving close to the lake here in the next week so ill be there more often if u have help with lure choice or whatever else that would be very much thankful from me and dad since im sure he will be visiting often lol


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I fished there a few weeks ago and did great on crappie and gills with small twistertails. I was drifting just to the left of the ramp about 50-75 feet off shore. Used to fish there a lot but only a few times a year now. I've never caught any big bass but have seen some pictures of some huge ones so they are in there. Crappie are usually on the small side but seems to be plenty of them in there.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like to go back in the little cutoffs where it gets shallow in my canoe. If I remember correctly if you are leaving the boat dock facing away from the bait shop make a right head down there and the cutoffs are on your left. Just follow them down and around through there. I have seen some big big bass back there and caught a 4 pounder last year. I havent had a chance to get the boat out there this year but once I get my new truck I'll head out.


----------



## Batt201 (Jun 26, 2008)

The only luck I have at Hargus is using a top water around the islands in the evening. Try using a torpedo. I was talking with an ODNR person doing a survey and stated that if I caught a 12" it was a wall hanger out of this lake. I really enjoy fishing there but I'm disappointed with the small fish. You would think that this lake would produce some nice bass based on the lake features.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Batt201 said:


> I was talking with an ODNR person doing a survey and stated that if I caught a 12" it was a wall hanger out of this lake. I really enjoy fishing there but I'm disappointed with the small fish. You would think that this lake would produce some nice bass based on the lake features.


Sounds like he really knows the lake!


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

HAHAHAHA....great post and great pics too.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just shed a tear redhawk lol. That just hurts to look at lol.


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow. That is freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow! I've caught hundreds of wall hangers out of there over the years!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Haven't been to Hargus in years. I remember reading in Ohio Game and Fish magazine a long time ago that Hargus was the most heavily fished body of water (per acre) in the country. I have caught a few decent bass there that I remember. Last time I was there was the last time that I forgot to put the plug in the boat. Haha, my dad thoufght we were going down and grabbed the life jackets.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are a few more for your viewing pleasure...LOL
I laughed my a$$ off when I saw this thread!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

went once last year(1st visit there ever) and didn't catch anything.not even a bite.the winds got to be too much for me.i like my kayak but i like my gear and not to mention my life,so i got off the water after about 2 hours.i wanna go back again.was thinkin' maybe in august.nice pics,that's why i wanna go.


----------



## rscardman (Jun 17, 2009)

hey great pics guys. I have always had good luck at Hargus. I use to live in Circleville and I caught fish everytime out there. But I haven't been there in a couple of years though


----------



## Bass_assasin (Mar 7, 2005)

Owned!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

hargus has been very good for bass for a long time.years ago it was also know for being one of the best muskie lakes in the state too.lots of different structure to fish.


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

An interesting thread. I'm normally a Lake Erie guy but was planning on taking the kids to this park for a couple days in August and was checking for reports. Good to see there are some fish in the lake. How is the catfishing in Hargus? I've never been there before. Any help is appreciated.


----------

